# wondering



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

if anyone has had a issue with there AI osv permit fading? I washed my truck and after the rinse i noticed it had change colors from blue to purple. Do you guys think the rangers will give my any trouble over this?:beer: :fishing:


----------



## Gummy (Feb 24, 2005)

Don't get any windex on it either. Near 'bout erased mine.


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

I have the older light blue one for now, not the new pretty dark blue ones but I have the same problem with the fading. Rangers never gave me a problem with the permit.


----------



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

thanks guys, puts my mind at ease :fishing: 



ffemtreed you going out on the 23rd?


----------

